# Adoption Post



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi forums, just wanted to know if I can post on the adoption forums. I have a 10-month old boy in a high kill shelter right now in Los Angeles. His obedience school and I are trying to save him.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

have you met the dog? had your hands on him?


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Definitely. In fact, he was my puppy's classmate during socialization courses. I've been visiting him at the shelter and leaving little gifts for him (today I gave him a Christmas sweater to up his chances for adoption). His trainer was really upset since he was pulled out right in the middle of his obedience courses. He's been taken to classes by his "grandparents"-so I've never met his actual owners.

Unfortunately it's a high kill shelter and in Los Angeles. Out of 30 dogs only about 4 were non-pitbull types.

Can I post about him here?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

post him up here and ill move it to the appropriate area for you


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

A1360784 at the East Valley Animal Care and Control Shelter (Los Angeles)









Odin is a very sweet Staffie-mix boy. He's black brindle and about 10 months-old. I met him through puppy socialization classes. Unfortunately I never met his owners-his parents were the ones that took him to class every week, got his vaccinations, and even took him to get neutered when he was the right age. He was in the middle of obedience courses, heading his way into a Good Canine Citizen test, before his owners pulled the plug and placed him at this high-kill shelter. They said he was too destructive and couldn't be left alone for hours on end. He is 70 lbs. and a bit chubby IMHO so I believe he just wasn't exercised enough.

His trainers have been trying to rescue him, but unfortunately everyone's hands are tied. They're doing their part and offering free in-home classes to the family that takes Odin in. I've also dressed him up for the holidays in hopes that a family will find him endearing. He is a nice, sweet, and very calm boy. Of course when I visited him he was jumping for joy, especially when he smelt my pup on the sweater too.









Below is a video of Odin to get a better picture of his personality. Odin is very patient and soft compared to my pup (the little blue one). He will make a great addition to a family who understands pitties and will take the time to exercise him. He will submit to other dogs and has a gentle soul. He has the potential to be a therapy dog, but we're just hoping that Odin will get adopted soon so that he doesn't spend his first birthday in the shelter or worse... 





[/color]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh! I hope he finds a home!there is a member here whose dog's name is Odin!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lol Nadia! yes, Odin is a great name! lol. i hope this boy finds a better set of owners, sounds like he needs them!


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Update on Odin. He's been saved from the shelter but I do not know of his rescue group at all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Update! Odin is now renamed Donner and he's with the Best Friends Animal Society in Chatsworth. He's got the sweetest face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

That's good news. Hope he finds a great family.


----------



## Sandra Grehan (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am living in southern Ireland and have wanted to add a pit bull puppy to my furbaby family,i have 2 staffies, 1 german shepherd and 1 miniature CWW, I have tried everywhere to rescue a pitbull and am having no success at all. Is there anyone who could help me in my quest please. It would be much appreciated.

Thank You
Sandra Grehan


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sandra Grehan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am living in southern Ireland and have wanted to add a pit bull puppy to my furbaby family,i have 2 staffies, 1 german shepherd and 1 miniature CWW, I have tried everywhere to rescue a pitbull and am having no success at all. Is there anyone who could help me in my quest please. It would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I do apologize for the belated response to your post, but I should inform you that we're not so much in the business of finding pups/dogs for people. We're more an educational discussion forum for people who own the breed and are looking to gain knowledge on various aspects of ownership from training to feeding and everything in between. I don't think we'll be of much help trying to pair you with an adoptable. I'm not sure what the laws are in your country as far as importing a dog and what not, so you may want to cover that first, and then see about checking your local animal shelter or humane society. Most rescue groups don't ship outside the US as they do home checks and whatnot. Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------

